# RFID  Scanning  Protection



## north star (Jul 7, 2015)

*% ~ ~ %*



Greetings to all !

I am seeking input regarding protection from RFID Scanning

[ i.e. - data mining  ].

What protection do any of you use ?...........I read the ads for

the sale of foil lined sleeves for credit & I.D. cards........I

have also read reports that say these types of sleeves do not

offer much protection.

Some people have even taken to cobbling together some sort

of duct tape & aluminum foil sleeve or wallet to protect

themselves from RFID scanners, ...both inside retails stores;

such as Wal-Mart, and out side stores from mobile scanners.

I would like to know what, if anything you are using, offers

any type of real protection on your credit & I.D. cards, and

various types of licenses ( i.e. - drivers, hunting, concealed

carry, etc.  ).

Any information will be greatly appreciated........Thanks !

*% ~ ~ %*


----------



## mjesse (Jul 7, 2015)

Only carry cash, no cell phone, and a tin-foil hat.

Don't forget your dark glasses and fake nose/mustache to throw off the facial recognition cameras.

Personally, it's not a concern I have. There are far more important things to worry about


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 7, 2015)

Nothing I carry at this time has an RFID chip

http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/magazine-archive/2011/june/money/credit-card-fraud/rfid-credit-cards/index.htm


----------



## north star (Jul 7, 2015)

*= & = & =*

Do the RFID scanners read the magnetic strips on various

I.D. cards, ...credit cards, driver's license, etc., or do they

only read the "chipped" cards ?     

*& = & = &*


----------



## cda (Jul 7, 2015)

Gold coins....


----------



## cda (Jul 7, 2015)

A little info, a little commercial

http://www.komando.com/happening-now/296058/hackers-can-steal-your-credit-card-info-right-out-of-your-hand/all

http://shop.komando.com/rfid-blocking-passport-case


----------



## tmurray (Jul 7, 2015)

north star said:
			
		

> *= & = & =*Do the RFID scanners read the magnetic strips on various
> 
> I.D. cards, ...credit cards, driver's license, etc., or do they
> 
> ...


The magnetic strips on the cards are not very strong so the magnetic fields are not detectable outside of a very short distance (think of how close it is when you swipe it). It is only the chipped cards that they can read. From a physics standpoint, to be completely protected, you would likely need a faraday cage (metal box that is grounded) but the RFID signals are also weak and can generally be blocked by most metals. My wife uses a metal card carrier that she bought online. The R in RFID stands for radio, so anything that messes up radio waves will work.


----------



## north star (Jul 7, 2015)

*@ ~ : ~ @*



I am told by someone in our Security Dept. that there are

more sophisticated RFID scanners out there that can read

through the foil lined sleeves.

Anyone care to weigh in  ?

*@ ~  : ~  @*


----------



## mjesse (Jul 7, 2015)

Just like any other type of security, if a bad guy wants it bad enough, he's gonna get it


----------



## tmurray (Jul 9, 2015)

north star said:
			
		

> *@ ~ : ~ @*
> 
> I am told by someone in our Security Dept. that there are
> 
> ...


The density and thickness of the metal are the primary contributing factors in this. Ultimately, the metal reduces the intensity of the radio wave leaving the chip (think about when you are listening to the radio and drive through a tunnel). So, some RFID scanners would not be able to read the information, but a more sophisticated on that is much more sensitive might be able to pick up the radio wave.

This is ultimately an arms race where both sides try to get ahead of the other.


----------

